# 12v LCD AC Adapter wires?



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a Model : CH-1205 12v 6a adapter for a FCG using a wiper motor.

The PWM is not polarity protected. I am using an adapter that was hacked by another person. So if the cord is cut, how do you know which wire is which? Blue and brown.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Simply measure the adapter output with a meter set to Volts. Red meter probe to brown wire and black meter probe to blue wire. If it reads 12V without the leading - sign you are correct. If you do see the - sign, brown is -ve and blue is +ve.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Here's a video I found that explains it more:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Awesome, that explains all I need. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey, hey, I was able to double check my wiring. I now have a working crank mechanism.
Thanks again.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Glad I could help.


----------

